# PASSED



## JAVJR (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks to the brethren of Federal #1, District of Columbia F.A.A.M. for a truly meaningful Fellowcraft degree.




Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 9, 2018)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## Justin D. (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 9, 2018)

JAVJR said:


> Thanks to the brethren of Federal #1, District of Columbia F.A.A.M. for a truly meaningful Fellowcraft degree.View attachment 6335
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


Nice, great degree with a lot of good information. FC is a big deal and congrats.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 9, 2018)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Bro Sony (Oct 13, 2018)

Congratulations Brother


----------



## Matt L (Oct 13, 2018)

Congratulations on being passed to the degree of Fellow Craft.  I love the 2nd section.  Keep us up to date on your progress.


----------

